# Ariel Atom 2



## anon1 (Jan 7, 2005)

does anyone know what the Atom (either the normal versions or the supercharged one) will do in the quarter mile?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It's still not a Radical. And people have gotten those registered here.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

anon1 said:


> does anyone know what the Atom (either the normal versions or the supercharged one) will do in the quarter mile?


as per [this thread just a few above yours] I would say 12.3 in a 1/4 mile.


----------



## anon1 (Jan 7, 2005)

What about the model tested by Top Gear? Jeremy Clarkson said it was "300hp" and will do 0-60mph in "2.9s if you can shift gears fast enough". During driving he said "You can forget anything you have ever driven. There is no car, nothing on four wheels, that's as fast as this. Nothing."


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Clarke said:


> Single or multi speed wipers?


Continuously variable speed wipers, depending on how tired your arm gets. What I'm more curious about, given the current weather here, is how good in the HVAC (mainly heat right now), and does it come with all-season tires (or do I need dedicated snow tires.) Do they make an AWD version for bad climates?


----------

